# Hyssop EO



## eyeroll (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone used hyssop EO in CP soap?  I bought some and would like to figure out if it discolors before using it in a batch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm bumping this so maybe someone who has used it will see the question.


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 16, 2013)

I just soaped with this and it didn't seem to discolor.  My loaf is gelling and the uncolored soap is still a nice creamy white. I was a little worried about acceleration since it's a floral but it behaved well, and it smells amazing.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing what you learned. I'm glad it worked out well. :grin:


----------

